# Curing my skin cancer



## Sompong (Nov 30, 2018)

Hi all
Got basal skin cancer the Third time. 2 times surgery and the last one with RS hommade oil 12 days and it was gone

Regards from sweden
Sompong


----------



## madra (Nov 30, 2018)

Thanks for sharing your experience, we need more of this to help people get access to medicinal cannabis in Ireland and other countries too im sure. I watched a piece of propaganda on RTE (irish tv station) where they said that curing peoples cancer with cannabis oil was bogus, like it was a ridiculous thought, and it started boiling my blood what they were doing...

Congratulations on being cancer free, long may it last.


----------



## Sompong (Nov 30, 2018)

madra said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience, we need more of this to help people get access to medicinal cannabis in Ireland and other countries too im sure. I watched a piece of propaganda on RTE (irish tv station) where they said that curing peoples cancer with cannabis oil was bogus, like it was a ridiculous thought, and it started boiling my blood what they were doing...
> 
> Congratulations on being cancer free, long may it last.


Thanks Madra!
Yes you are right, people have to learn alot espcialy in europe. But it will change. Make your own medicine is the future. Try to post 3 pics. Plaster with RSoil change every 3 th day


----------



## madra (Nov 30, 2018)

I was going to ask for pictures/evidence but thought I was asking too much, so thanks for the proof! Amazing how fast it worked for you too, it really is amazing!


----------



## Sompong (Nov 30, 2018)

madra said:


> I was going to ask for pictures/evidence but thought I was asking too much, so thanks for the proof! Amazing how fast it worked for you too, it really is amazing!


Im quite sure it will work on more serius skin cancers
This is my last surgery, not fun and i dident know about RS oil that time


----------



## madra (Nov 30, 2018)

When a professional is giving you advice, its difficult to not take it. Very brave to take the chance but delighted for you that it worked out. Hopefully we see more people coming forward who have already cured themselves, and honest trials are conducted


----------



## Sompong (Nov 30, 2018)

madra said:


> When a professional is giving you advice, its difficult to not take it. Very brave to take the chance but delighted for you that it worked out. Hopefully we see more people coming forward who have already cured themselves, and honest trials are conducted


Trust your guts, never wrong
Pics on my oil and GG#4 to be oil in some weeks


----------



## Sompong (Nov 30, 2018)

Sompong said:


> Trust your guts, never wrong
> Pics on my oil and GG#4 to be oil in some weeks


----------



## madra (Nov 30, 2018)

How much and how often did you apply it?


----------



## Sompong (Nov 30, 2018)

madra said:


> How much and how often did you apply it?


So easy just put a drop on the spot on with plaster, change every 3days easy


----------



## gb123 (Dec 21, 2018)

I did the same on my nose but it took 5 weeks to shrink it to nothing
The video I made is what got my GP to sign my license.

Since then..
stage 4 recurrent colon cancer with metastasis to my liver
survivor now gong on 9 years from diagnosis.
dont like sayin it but ..people need to know..
not all oil works the same for everyone.
they have to find one that works best for them
The same strain will help kill tumors in one person with colon cancer but for some reason the same strain wont help the next person with the same cancer,,and is why I constantly switch it up
they have been studying this here in cannada for 25 some odd years but they wont tell you that 
they are not allowed.


----------



## Colo MMJ (Feb 3, 2019)

Sompong said:


> Hi all
> Got basal skin cancer the Third time. 2 times surgery and the last one with RS hommade oil 12 days and it was gone
> 
> Regards from sweden
> Sompong


http://www.altcancer.com/
http://www.altcancer.com/cansema.htm

Cansema Black Tropical salve. 

I have used it for 20+ years and know all about basal and squamous. Most recently about 1 year ago I got squamous on cheek and shoulder. In part due to exposure to 1000 watt MH lights.

Cansema is cheap and kills the cancer in about 36 hours. There are endless testimonials on their web site with pictures. The cost is about $25 to 39 dollars. Run by Greg Caton and his wife. He has been harassed and arrested by US FDA even though they have helped thousands of people around the world. Many in poor countries who cannot afford health care and would die. One American guy had tongue cancer and the doctors wanted to cut his tongue. An old Marine had it on his wrist and the doctors wanted to cut his hand off. 

I have no relationship with this people except as a customer but they are life savers.


----------



## Colo MMJ (Feb 3, 2019)

gb123 said:


> I did the same on my nose but it took 5 weeks to shrink it to nothing
> The video I made is what got my GP to sign my license.
> 
> Since then..
> ...


Preach it brother. People need to know. Did you use Rick Simpson oil? How did you take it? Thanks.


----------



## gb123 (Feb 4, 2019)

I take it daily and wont ever stop. From 500 mgs a day to 2500.....up and down...
I learned how to make weed oil as a kid butt  had no idea that it would one day....save my ass, literally!
You can ingest it..take it as a suppository..put it on your gums..I Dont suggest that one..its nasty for hours lol


WARNING..MOST IMPORTANT PART 

Has to be done slow at first to see how the person reacts. EVERYONE is different in how it affects them.
just an example....
Ive seen a 95 pound women with breast cancer take 25 mgs to start and run around, where her husband of 275 lbs was floored for the entire day!shock:
Once up to speed and taking a gram a day (which took me 8 weeks to achieve) going up from there was easy..
No high now after 9 years plus....but will get high if I smoke it..
If I take 2 grams at once(at night)..I might..fall asleep earlier. but thats about it...a change in strain can affect things as well..
The first time I ingested oil?! 
I thought that because I was chronic and not even a joints worth of oil would not be enough..
I took TO MUCH....

200 mgs had me "greened out" beyond words..
Wasnt going to do the treatment after that...which is exactly what I was told NOT TO DO so this would not happen..


FUCK was I wrong ha


----------



## Skoal (Feb 4, 2019)

We were made to take this plant. We have the receptors in the brain for it. 

Look back at hyroglics in Egypt and you will see pot leafs everywhere. Why? If we were not suppose to take it.


----------



## Sompong (Feb 4, 2019)

gb123 said:


> I did the same on my nose but it took 5 weeks to shrink it to nothing
> The video I made is what got my GP to sign my license.
> 
> Since then..
> ...


S


----------



## Sompong (Feb 4, 2019)

Wow Im so happy to hear your story. How many Pour souls have died that not have any info on the last resort. That Can help curing them


----------



## Sompong (Feb 4, 2019)

Colo MMJ said:


> http://www.altcancer.com/
> http://www.altcancer.com/cansema.htm
> 
> Cansema Black Tropical salve.
> ...


Hello
Thanks for your story, so you mean the lights Can cause the problem , i have a 400hps. Time for sunlotion


----------



## Colo MMJ (Feb 6, 2019)

Sompong said:


> Hello
> Thanks for your story, so you mean the lights Can cause the problem , i have a 400hps. Time for sunlotion


HPS or orange/yellow spectrum around 2700 to 3500 kelvin is a softer light and is safer. Metal Halide (MH) used for growth stages is a bluer light around 5000 to 7000 K or kelvin. This is the one to be wary of. CMH or Ceramic Metal Halide lights can also put out UV, UVA or UVB. You have to be careful of those.

One 400 HPS is probably fine. I always tell people going into bigger grow rooms to wear a hate or baseball cap and good sun glasses. I got zapped by 1000 watt MH on my skin.


----------



## gb123 (Mar 3, 2019)

Sompong said:


> Wow Im so happy to hear your story. How many Pour souls have died that not have any info on the last resort. That Can help curing them


not cure

use the word KILL 
It KILLS tumors 
doesn't CURE cancer...


----------



## Chris Edward (Mar 23, 2019)

Sompong said:


> Hi all
> Got basal skin cancer the Third time. 2 times surgery and the last one with RS hommade oil 12 days and it was gone
> 
> Regards from sweden
> Sompong


When I saw your post title, I was going to suggest putting some RSO on band-aids or gauze and putting these over the carcinomas.
Just be careful because if the skin is broken and you put several of these on, it can make you quite high...

I have seen an alcohol tincture from a third and fourth wash of RSO used on a fungating breast tumor and in 1 month the tumor stopped smelling and in 3 months (total) the tumor didn't show up on a PET scan.
If you don't know what a fungating tumor is, don't look it up, you will regret it...

You might want to start taking a small maintenance dose daily, not a lot, but enough to keep it in your system. This may prevent the skin cancer from coming back a fourth time or spreading somewhere else.

The Phoenix Tears (Rick Simpson) website suggests 1-2grams a month, which is 33-66mg a day.
I would suggest building up to this over a few weeks and breaking the dose up over the course of the day. 
Don't take 33mg in one go right off the bat or you could be in a lot of trouble.
Even with breaking it several times over the day, just about the time you are coming down from the high from the first dose it will be time for the second one.
Rick wants you to be high all day apparently...


----------



## Chris Edward (Mar 23, 2019)

Sompong said:


> Hi all
> Got basal skin cancer the Third time. 2 times surgery and the last one with RS hommade oil 12 days and it was gone
> 
> Regards from sweden
> Sompong


Just curious, do you do a lot of welding?


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 23, 2019)

when we made rso in oregon few yrs ago, you didn't really get high, it was a funny feeling at first, then after bout a day, you could smoke all you wanted and you wouldn't get high as you were saturated. Wanted to comment, out there, heard lots of stories, believe few, but what i did see with my own eyes was when people could rub it actually on the spot, it would cure it or kill it or whatever, but it would go away. Seen multiple times, and not moles or anything, melanoma. Made me a firm believer in that, I also suspect thats why the rubs and topicals seem to help as many as the cbd oil, and I hear of cbd oil suppositories and also putting between toes at night to help with leg cramps, etc. But what i seen with my own eyes was the rso paste curing the melanoma.


----------



## Chris Edward (Mar 23, 2019)

madra said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience, we need more of this to help people get access to medicinal cannabis in Ireland and other countries too im sure. I watched a piece of propaganda on RTE (irish tv station) where they said that curing peoples cancer with cannabis oil was bogus, like it was a ridiculous thought, and it started boiling my blood what they were doing...
> 
> Congratulations on being cancer free, long may it last.


Cannabis works on cancer, I have seen it firsthand...
I know I am preaching to the choir on this one...
I have PET Scan images to prove it but it wouldn't be appropriate to post them here.

There must be some sort of ulterior motive for why Ireland is resisting.
I know...
There are a lot of Big Pharma companies in Ireland and the Irish government is protecting it's GDP.

Soon, when they see how GW pharma has been pulling their patents from the EU and US and hopefully they will change their minds.
However greed is strong motivator.
GW realizes their days of keeping cannabis in private hands is coming to an end and from the look of it, they are pulling back their pharmaceutical patents to retool them for private sector application.

For a while there I thought they were going to do to cannabis what they have done to insulin, but seeing so many patent applications being pulled recently gives me hope.


----------



## Chris Edward (Mar 23, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> when we made rso in oregon few yrs ago, you didn't really get high, it was a funny feeling at first, then after bout a day, you could smoke all you wanted and you wouldn't get high as you were saturated. Wanted to comment, out there, heard lots of stories, believe few, but what i did see with my own eyes was when people could rub it actually on the spot, it would cure it or kill it or whatever, but it would go away. Seen multiple times, and not moles or anything, melanoma. Made me a firm believer in that, I also suspect thats why the rubs and topicals seem to help as many as the cbd oil, and I hear of cbd oil suppositories and also putting between toes at night to help with leg cramps, etc. But what i seen with my own eyes was the rso paste curing the melanoma.


What strain did you make the RSO out of?
You would smoke it, like dab it or in cart?
Have you ever eaten it?

I am curious because I have had one of those RSO "stories" you speak of and the stuff I made it with (Diablo strain 18% THC) knocked me on my ass for 3 days.
I didn't have a seizure for 3 weeks though, which was nice.


----------



## Chris Edward (Mar 23, 2019)

gb123 said:


> I did the same on my nose but it took 5 weeks to shrink it to nothing
> The video I made is what got my GP to sign my license.
> 
> Since then..
> ...


That is awesome that you made a video and your GP responded positively instead of just brushing you off.

Back before CBD was legal I asked my GP about cannabis for seizures he was like "why? so you can get high?"
I was like "no, I want CBD, it's not psycho-active."
He still refused.


----------



## Sompong (Mar 23, 2019)

Chris Edward said:


> Just curious, do you do a lot of welding?


Hi and thanks for your input. No no welding but when Young alot of sun on my skin, working on mainaining railrod track


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 23, 2019)

Chris Edward said:


> What strain did you make the RSO out of?
> You would smoke it, like dab it or in cart?
> Have you ever eaten it?
> 
> ...


Came from Genesis, so I assume it was either shishkaberry, blueberry, or blackberry. You can't or we didn't even try to smoke rso, lol, , just rice grain size right smack on tongue, 2-3 times a day. When I say it made you feel funny, for a minute or two, lol, you wasn't sure you was trippin a lil. I have a huge tolerance, maybe that made a diff, but the 2nd or 3rd day of eating it, any killer herb I had access to did nothing to me, so I put it up while i did the rso, I was really just being a guinea pig to try it. Took a few days when I quit before smoking any meds were normal to me. I give some to a friend and he thought you could smoke it, and went I went to visit him, he hadn't ate it, just tried to smoke rso, lol, and he had it smeared everywhere. Ive never heard of anyone smoking it, hear of people smoking meds and taking rso. jme


----------



## gb123 (Mar 23, 2019)

EVERYONE IS DIFFERENT in how they react to oil

Some people dont get high . Others get floored.
Same goes with strains. Some strains will kill tumors in one individual and not another but ...a different strain will work for them

point here being that a MAGIC BULLET like chemo and or radiation is NOT A FIX but a method to prolong? your life.
HA...

Try many strains and ingest as much as you can...and keep building...and dont stop until something works..once up to speed ..its easy...
even if it doesn't work 
it BEATS OUT CONVENTIONAL TREATMENT which puts ya in the grave faster than fat usually and makes oncologist RICH!
well its what we have to offer after all.. PPPHHHTTT


----------



## Chris Edward (Mar 24, 2019)

gb123 said:


> EVERYONE IS DIFFERENT in how they react to oil
> 
> Some people dont get high . Others get floored.
> Same goes with strains. Some strains will kill tumors in one individual and not another but ...a different strain will work for them
> ...


You are totally right, chemo is poison meant to keep someone alive until the point that either the cancer gives up or the person does.
If the world governments gave the same leniency to cannabis as they do the poisons used by chemo, we would see a lot more people overcoming cancer and not wasting away because of it.

I hate to be this way, but there is too much money in chemo, so they have no incentive to stop.
Sadly making $9 USD a gram off cannabis isn't worth these people's time when they are dealing with medications that cost a few dollars to produce and can be sold for $30,000+ USD a gram.

example:
Brand name Ativan costs $1,947.00 USD per 60 pill bottle, each pill is 1mg, so this costs $32.35 USD per milligram. There are 1,000 milligrams in a gram, so 1,000*32.45= $32,450 USD per gram.

I could rant on and on about cancer and cannabis for days, the whole topic just pisses me off.
But I will won't...


----------



## Chris Edward (Mar 24, 2019)

Sompong said:


> Hi and thanks for your input. No no welding but when Young alot of sun on my skin, working on mainaining railrod track


I figured it was something like that.
When we are young we do stuff thinking "if it doesn't kill me..." little do we realize, somethings take years to build up...


----------



## ANC (Mar 24, 2019)

gb123 said:


> EVERYONE IS DIFFERENT in how they react to oil
> 
> Some people dont get high . Others get floored.


I sent some oil I got for free to a lady that works with my wife that was diagnosed with MS... the reason I sent it was because it had no effect on me.
So, I told her it doesn't do anything... apparently I was wrong. She is now a permanent oil user.

I have two people in my life at the moment with skin cancer, so I am planning a kinda large grow, to have enough good flower to make medicine. I reckon I only need like 2 pounds for the two of them


----------



## Sompong (Mar 25, 2019)

ANC said:


> I sent some oil I got for free to a lady that works with my wife that was diagnosed with MS... the reason I sent it was because it had no effect on me.
> So, I told her it doesn't do anything... apparently I was wrong. She is now a permanent oil user.
> 
> I have two people in my life at the moment with skin cancer, so I am planning a kinda large grow, to have enough good flower to make medicine. I reckon I only need like 2 pounds for the two of them


Great news, it will work but it is a big planning same u say it take alot of good quality of green like 50-100 gram, to get 5-10 ml of good RH oil 
Good thing with skin cancer is same chris Edwards say if it not deep you not get High from the treatment. Good for people that not know and dont want to know. RH apply plaster Thats it


----------



## Sompong (Mar 25, 2019)

This is my treatment on a what the hospital call sun skin damage  Not cancer they say. I give it a try with RH oil


----------



## Sompong (Mar 25, 2019)

Sompong said:


> This is my treatment on a what the hospital call sun skin damage  Not cancer they say. I give it a try with RH oil


----------



## ANC (Mar 25, 2019)

Yeah, my 300W lights produce about 300g in 60 days over 0.72m I was thinking of vegging out a few girls indoors and throwing them outside to get some sun grown weight in there too.


----------



## Chris Edward (Mar 25, 2019)

That is a beautiful thing!!!

This is why Big Pharma is so afraid of it.


----------



## ANC (Mar 26, 2019)

Chris Edward said:


> Don't take 33mg in one go right off the bat or you could be in a lot of trouble.


To put this into perspective, you probably get about 7mg from a whole joint. So this is a lot for a newb.


----------



## Chris Edward (Mar 26, 2019)

ANC said:


> To put this into perspective, you probably get about 7mg from a whole joint. So this is a lot for a newb.


I worded that incorrectly...
By "trouble" I meant that at that dose for someone without a built up tolerance, they would probably end up flat out for a while and they may either may like it or it could scare the hell out of them. 

Cannabis won't kill you.

But too much THC, too fast will probably trigger an anxiety attack which for some people can feel like a heart attack, especially when you are dealing with the 18-20% THC strains that are mostly standard these days.

Sorry about that.


----------



## gb123 (Mar 26, 2019)

Ativan
is the governments way of allowing PHARMA to addict people FOR LIFE

this shit SHOULD NOT BE TAKEN LONGER THAN 4 weeks EVER lol


----------



## ANC (Mar 27, 2019)

Cannabis intoxication is horrible. I agree.
I teach newbs to stop after one or 2 puffs


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 27, 2019)

madra said:


> When a professional is giving you advice, its difficult to not take it. Very brave to take the chance but delighted for you that it worked out. Hopefully we see more people coming forward who have already cured themselves, and honest trials are conducted


Works on some things for sure


gb123 said:


> not cure
> 
> use the word KILL
> It KILLS tumors
> doesn't CURE cancer...


It also kills other things soon as I get my pics together you wont believe it .
A cancerous growth that is caused but tat ink or over worked sun spots ,
Here is the first one I got that grew with doctors help
Antibodies
Cryo twice .
It just seem to aggravate it .


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 27, 2019)

Since then I got 3 more and all I do it place a piece of wax/shatter on a band aid cover till itching stops .
ALL GONE .


----------



## gb123 (Mar 27, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Since then I got 3 more and all I do it place a piece of wax/shatter on a band aid cover till itching stops .
> ALL GONE .


fuck that looks nasty..
.doctors and their suggestions.???? guessing..best bet??????


.. PPPHHHHTTTT butchers,,most of them


----------



## Chris Edward (Mar 29, 2019)

gb123 said:


> Ativan
> is the governments way of allowing PHARMA to addict people FOR LIFE
> 
> this shit SHOULD NOT BE TAKEN LONGER THAN 4 weeks EVER lol


I totally agree with you!

There has also been research that links it (as well as other benzo's) to Alzheimer's.
https://www.health.harvard.edu/blog/benzodiazepine-use-may-raise-risk-alzheimers-disease-201409107397


----------



## ANC (Mar 29, 2019)

https://www.dimtsas.eu/en/products/hand-oil-screw-presses


----------



## Dude74 (Mar 29, 2019)

I will be consuming oil as long as I’m alive from here on out. Have six cuts like this one from melanoma surgeries. This was the deepest so far.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 30, 2019)

Wow, I am glad it worked for you, I hope it doesn’t grow back. I have had Mohls surgery for basal cell skin cancer on my face. My understanding is that basal cell skin cancer has very deep cellular root system and that is why they need to to do Mohls surgery for a permanent cure. They cut a large portion of the skin surrounding your legion out during surgery. I had a the legion and all the outer lying area around and under the legion of skin removed and sent to pathology while I waited in the doctors waiting room to make sure they got all the surrounding cells or it would grow back. It was a most horrible experience and left me with a huge scar. I make sure I wear sun screen everyday now and a hat and pray I never get another one ever again.


----------



## Sompong (Apr 2, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow, I am glad it worked for you, I hope it doesn’t grow back. I have had Mohls surgery for basal cell skin cancer on my face. My understanding is that basal cell skin cancer has very deep cellular root system and that is why they need to to do Mohls surgery for a permanent cure. They cut a large portion of the skin surrounding your legion out during surgery. I had a the legion and all the outer lying area around and under the legion of skin removed and sent to pathology while I waited in the doctors waiting room to make sure they got all the surrounding cells or it would grow back. It was a most horrible experience and left me with a huge scar. I make sure I wear sun screen everyday now and a hat and pray I never get another one ever again.


Great to hear you are doing better, my basal cancer was a mistake from beginning, the cut to little and it came back and i dident put mutch attention but 2 years later had to cut alot again. I work out in the sun alot so i will recomend long sleef fishing shirts that have sunproof 50 like the one fishing bonefish have. im a fisherman
Any symptoms come back on with the oil
regards 
Sompong


----------



## Sompong (Apr 2, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> I will be consuming oil as long as I’m alive from here on out. Have six cuts like this one from melanoma surgeries. This was the deepest so far.View attachment 4308674


wow i feel you, do you take some RS oil just to maintain it now?


----------



## reynescabruner (Apr 18, 2019)

God is really good for giving us this miraculous plant. I really hope people will remove their stigma and start loving or if not support it, instead. Stop the hate and avoid misleading infos about this beautiful plant. I really pray for your continuous healing.


----------



## OPfarmer (Apr 23, 2019)

Its sorta like religion... people believe in all kinds of _cockamamie_ things. (IMO)

If pot and the 10,000 other home remedies were a miracle cure, big pharma would be hot on it.

Personally as a stage 4 cancer patient with recurrence. I get fucking sick and tired of anecdotal evidence.

Pot is great for lots of things, it is part my daily existence. (Can't hurt to consume lots either way.) 
However, Don't forget, the inevitability of life... for all living things is DEATH.

Peace. Really .. but
Sorry, I dam sick of hearing about miracle cures day in and day out .. they are dime a dozen.

Surprised, we don't all live to 290 years with all the "proven" cures...


----------



## gb123 (May 11, 2019)

OPfarmer said:


> Its sorta like religion... people believe in all kinds of _cockamamie_ things. (IMO)
> 
> If pot and the 10,000 other home remedies were a miracle cure, big pharma would be hot on it.
> 
> ...


Im STAGE 4 Recurrent ... with Metastasis


ANICDOTE THIS!

8 years still alive fromwhat you ask?
CANNABIS OIL and LOTS OF IT TOO! 
have at it dude man.
dont stop with one strain.

cheers.
keep an OPEN EAR!

it might very well save your life like it has mine. so far
It was AWESOME to FIRE MY ONCOLOGIST and tell him that 
"god forbid you treat anyone in your family because they are as good as dead with your advice! "
PPPPHHHHTTTT
Just,,,,

, "one of many"............. I am .. 



cheers...


ONE PERSON AT A TIME! eh


----------



## gb123 (May 11, 2019)

Sompong said:


> wow i feel you, do you take some RS oil just to maintain it now?



CANNABIS OIL IS.......................... NOT A "CURE"

IT .........................................."KILLS" things like cancer ONLY..other illnesses included, from what I have seen and done personally.




people have to realize they have to fix the things wrong that caused the issue in the first place and take maintenance dose always!!


----------

